# Eagle Pack Holistic ?s



## Crittercrazygirl (Jul 15, 2008)

hi,
i am currently feeding nutro and my work is switching to eagle pack holistic and i was just wondering what experiences people have had with this food. i am considering switching my dogs and cats to it. the nutro has helped a ton with my older cat's sensitive stomach (innova evo he threw up all the time) but there is still some room for improvement. my min pin has been gassy lately so i have been working on switching the dogs over to solid gold barking at the moon formula. just wanted some imput.
thanks,
paige


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, Eagle Pack Holistic is one of my favorites in our rotation. My dogs LOVE it, look fantastic and do very well on it. I highly recommend giving it a try.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It looks like pretty decent ingredients and definitely better than regular Eagle Pack. It should be a pretty decent switch, if your dog is having a sensitive tummy try to mix in some plain organic yogurt for probiotics to help with digestion.


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

My 2 Mastiffs have been on EP holistic for large breed for over a year now, they both look great! I like to try to keep updated on the better dog foods from the mastiff forum I belong too. This is what they said yesterday as far as EP goes: I borrowed this from the site. I might be changing to something else myself. 


From our guru:

First, at the present time there have been no changes to the EP Holistic formulas, as far as I know. 

There have been some changes/issues: 

1. Last year, Eagle Pack went from being a family-owned company to be part of a large investment corporation (Berwind). Their other major business - Elmers Glue. 
http://www.berwind.com/companies.htm 

2. A short time ago, EP changed the primary meat in the Prism formulas from chicken meal to chicken BY-PRODUCT meal. What's the difference? Chicken meal is the meat of chicken minus the water. Chicken by-product meal is made from NON-MEAT parts of the chicken such as heads, feet, bones and intestines. They are trying to explain away the change by saying the protein content is the same as meat. That may be true, but the protein QUALITY is not the same. Melamine and rubber have high protein content, too. 

3. There have been several complaints I am personally aware of where pieces of corn have been found in EP Holistic food. This is possible if the holistic foods are being made on the same manufacturing line as their regular formulas which contain corn. If the line isn't adequately cleaned between runs then parts of one run can make it into a later run. That's how the Natural Balance dry foods got contaminated last year. 

Thanks to Eileen (Celestial Momma) for sharing her communications with the "nutritionist" at Eagle Pack on #2 and #3. 

I wouldn't necessarily run from Eagle Pack but just thought everyone should be aware of some of the changes. With the continued increase in ingredient and shipping costs, they may decide to make some formula changes in their Holistic line like Canidae just did to all of their dry foods.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

My son just moved and found a feed store that carries Eagle Pack. His dog has been eating Merrick (don't know which kind) and he was checking out the Eagle Pack because he never heard of it before. We were wondering which one might be better. His dog (2ish year old Belgian Malinois) is sensitive to food changes and even eating something one of the kids drops on the floor can send him into a day or two with diahrrea.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Merrick's foods appear to be a bit grain-heavy, but so do a couple of the EP Holistics too. I'd say if the dog is doing well on the Merrick and is that sensitive, then it would be wise to keep him on it.


----------

